# Friday



## supatooma15 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey is anyone going to brave threw the ****, and go to the fort this weekend?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.kevinrej.com/****.jpg



These guys?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

HELL no. But they have an activity at the Pcola Pier, dont they?


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Dont drop the bait!!!


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I don't know. I was thinking about it but something about ****'s just creeps me out. I don't feel like gettin raped in the butthole!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IanR (Jun 10, 2008)

went fishing for 3 days straight  in navarre during the weekend. caught some rays and reds and ladyfish. my girlfriend landed a nice 22" spec. but only saw 1 or two gay couples, but wasnt really looking either.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

We went on a boat and caught a few reds.


----------

